# Catfish "Holes"...



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

I've noticed on another board that there are many fishermen who consider "holes" that they fish regularly"theirs"...even goin' so far as to name them(Somebody was fishing Hugh's hole Friday night)...and get upset about it.I,personally,consider this b.s.to the highest degree.Of course,the lake or river you fish is open to all,and if somebody sees you fishing a certain spot,you can fully expect that at some point,they'll prolly fish it.This is one reason that I'm careful about setting up within sight of another boat and fish at night(usually during the weeknights,if possible.If someone's @ my #1 spot,proceed to plan 2,& come back later,after they're gone...I'm usually the only Knucklehead on the lake after about 1am.Comments?


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

I do think there is one exception to this ... I believe if you fish with someone else and they take you to a spot --- I believe you should respect that and only fish there when you believe the other person will not be fishing it that day ...


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

*Catfish....*

YEAH,that's just good ol'fashioned respect and manners....and I would _never _roll up on someone at night....I've found almost every single place I fish "the old fashioned way",lookin' and fishin'....I may not be happy some one is there but,good gracious,these guys need to get over it!Like they were the first person in the history of the piece of water ya fishing to find that particular spot...Puhleeze!!:tongue:


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

The unfortunate reality of fishing is that if you're successful at it, people will want to fish the places they see you fishing. There's also a difference between following someone around to learn their fishing holes and inadvertantly rolling up on a spot, putting lines in the water and fishing someone else's hole... Last time I fished in the James, I fished in a spot that a buddy of mine has marked on his "hole chart" (probably marked NOT to waste time fishing that hole), but I had no idea anyone would have had it marked as "their" hole. IT's public waters and as long as I don't stalk someone to learn where they fish, it's too darn bad if they "catch" me fishing their holes.
Guides have a particularly sticky situation. They search out places to put clients on fish, and then they have to wonder if their clients will come right back to the places they scouted so hard and fish the holes they worked to find. I suppose you could take someone at night and hope they don't know enough about the water to find your honey holes in the light of day.... it's a tough subject.


----------



## Trophycats (Jun 6, 2004)

Hawk..after much consideration, I am gonna respond to this post. I am responding to it from a Guides view/standpoint. I have taken clients out and of course it is my obligation to put them on the biggest cat i can, and when you roll up on your first hole the clent takes a GPS out of his pocket and marks the hole, what does that tell me? It tells me that he intends to come back and fish it at a later date. And usually (and there are a few exceptions) he will come back and fish it with a buddy. His buddy fishes it and next week he wants to go fishing and the client cant go so he takes buddy number 2, see where i am going? No it is not my water, no it is not my fish, but I have spent more hours than i care to count out there finding productive holes and eliminating unproductive waters. Then i come out with a client and buddy number 2 is parked on the same hole, and is buddy number 2 a CPR guy or is he a filet/eat guy?

My rule of thumb is, if i go fishing with someone and he shows me a productive hole, then i dont fish it unless he is in the boat with me, no matter how good it is, period. However if i am out on the water and someone sees me set up on a hole and the next time i pull in there and he is parked there, then that is fine. 

This is a very touchy subject with me, it has even gotten to the point that people have befriended me just to get in my boat and learn some good holes, being that they are lazy and dont want to spend the time to find them. I even had one guy that had fished with me call and say that he was gonna come down and fish in my area and i asked him where he would be fishing and he informed me, Quote.." i will be fishing in the holes you showed me, you dont think i am gonna drive down there and fish in areas that i am not familiar with do you" Now this is a person who i befriended and had never booked a trip with me. That in my opinion is wrong

There is another guide in this area, mostly retired now, his rule is..he wont fish anyone who lives within a 6 hr driving distance of here, and nobody goes on his boat without paying. Maybe i should adopt that rule of thumb.


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

Warren,
I hope, by now, that you know I have a lot of respect for you. I probably didn't make myself as clear on this point as I should have. What I meant to say is, if I'm fishing in a spot, and some other fisherman comes to me and says I'm fishing in "his" hole, then I'm probably going to quote John Kerry's wife and tell him to stuff it.... that is, if I "discovered" the hole all by myself. If I go out on any piece of water (public of course) and I put in the time researching charts, topo maps and search until I find the spot I think has potential, then NOBODY should have any reason to complain. 
If I were in your position, and maybe I will be in twenty or thirty more years of fishing for catfish, I probably would NOT allow a GPS on my boat that wasn't mine. I would be ticked right off if someone "used" me for doing all their work for them too.... As far as fishing holes that someone else has shown me, my thoughts are like this. If I felt like I wanted to fish in another person's spot, I would ask if they wanted to fish with me and then ask them if they mind if we fish that special spot we fished together before? If they declined to fish, I'd ask if they minded if I tried that place by myself... if they appeared to be reluctant, I'd drop the issue and fish someplace else. My friend Jerry took me a a great spot on the James. He told me that it was a place I could fish in my boat, so I asked him if he'd mind if I did... he said, "That's why I showed you this place." He also knows I'm not going to tell everyone else on the planet about the spot.
I am sorry if I didn't make myself clear earlier. I think fishing guides, more than hunting guides because of access to leased land makes it harder to hunt another man's "holes" than fishing does, have a rough time of it... their clients expect the guide to put them on world-class fish everytime out, and then some of the clients are inconsiderate enough to continue to take from the guide (in the case of Mr. GPS client) long after the services have been payed for... that is NOT right... I hope this clears things up a little.... Personally, I do not feel I could do that to someone... even if I didn't like or respect them. It goes against the way I was raised.


----------



## Trophycats (Jun 6, 2004)

Hawk..no i understood it..I think we got our wires crossed..if you read my post i stated...However if i am out on the water and someone sees me set up on a hole and the next time i pull in there and he is parked there, then that is fine.

More power to that guy..if he has spent the time to research..time on the water..etc then he has EVERY right to fish it. Heck if he has done that much research and knows how to choose a good hole then me and him have a lot in common, might have me a new fishing buddy.

Almost on a daily basis I have people out there on the river fishing for cats too. And I know a lot of them, and we share a lot of info. We might meet at the boat dock and inquire to as where the other is fishing. Upstream? Downstream? Dover Area? Palmyra Area? Clarksville area etc. Mostly to stay out of each others way. However there is the one or two that will try to follow you or drop by and chat on their way by. For nothing more than to find a hole.

As far as naming holes, you dang right i name them, for me to remember, and some are named after clients. I have one gentleman out of Ky who fishes with me every year. Ken is 70 and still very active, he brings a guy with him who is like 35 or so, the guy used to mow Kens yard as a kid, and Ken kinda took him under his wing. I have one hole that Ken has caught at least a 50lber out of every year, so that is Kens Hole.

Dont get me wrong, i dont mind sharing some info with folks, but dang i am tired of being used and taken advantage of, everybody wants a freebit. Not like you and me who spends the time on the water, and researchs maps. I have spent countless hours over maps of this river and then taken the boat out just to look at one hole that i thought might hold fish.

Ok you can kick my soapbox out from under me now <grin>


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

Warren , 

How often do you roll up on people you have taken out and see them fishing the same holes ? Is this an everyday occurance ? Once a week ... A month ? I know this is an important subject to you .. I am curious - as a guide - how large a problem has this become .... 
It was my hope 10 years ago , to one day become a professional Catfish guide ... After taking people fishing for the last few years that were lost when they got there ... I don not believe you can charge enough for that ... No thank you .. hehe ... I guess we all have things we are good at , you have a lot more patience than I seem to have ...


----------



## Bigcat (Jul 11, 2004)

Keep in mind most people have no idea how hard it is to find good holes. And another large part of customers might honestly think they payed for the right to come back and fish the holes.

I used to think that, never done it because I could not afford it, but think what they think. This guy is taking me fishing, in a boat, on the water, having a good time, AND charging me $400 !!! They think your making a killing because they do not know the costs and the time it takes to be a fishing guide.

It's still wrong, and really wrong if they know what they are doing is wrong.

BTW - GPS has even screwed up offshore fishing now. Everyone has super technology and the fish are paying the price. I think it sucks myself.


----------



## MUDHOLE KID (May 21, 2004)

Nighttrain,this Is A Good Post. I Was Gonig To Ask This Question Earlier In The Week,and It Plays In With This Post. I Was Wondering How Often Other Catmen Graph New Places"holes".i Myself Try To Graph A Different Place Each Trip.i Take About An Hour After Each Trip To Graph New Water. I Understand Your Thought And Warrens Also.i Also Believe You Can Burn A Hole Up,fish It To Often.i've Got Several Holes I Haven't Fished In Awhile Because I Hunt New Water.i Target Flathead Which Most Of You Know And I Think They Are Total Different Than Blues.flatheads Are A Ambush Predator, Territorial And Don't Cover As Much Water. Blues On The Other Hand May Cover More Water And School Up At Certain Areas To Feed( Help Me Out Warren)meaning Blues May Be There And They May Not .flatheads Seem To Hang Out At The Same Spot For Longer Periods Of Time Waiting On Prey. Therefore I Think Its Easier To Spook Flatheads By Fishing A Spot To Often.so When I See A Boat Fishing The Same Water It Dont Really Chap Me But I Does Make You Think,(man Was That Hog There Tonight?) I Just Think Some Folks Find The Same Spot By Chance And Thats Ok Becaused They Worked To Find It ,then You've Got The Ones That Dont Understand And Dont Care And These Are The Ones We All Have A Slight Problem With.i Hate Trying To Explain A Thought On This Keyboard,my Fingers Dont Type Like My Brain Thinks,hope I Did Ok


----------



## mudd_catt (May 22, 2004)

That is one reason that I try to guide people that don't own boats! I agree with everybody. I was not into the guide as much as Warren is, and probably never will be, but I agree with a major point. If you pay to go out in my boat (i.e. Strangers), don't think that gives you the free right to come back to the same spots without at least asking first. I will always explain the advantages of a certain spot, so that a person can find others like them themselves. Now, a friend or close aquantaince (sp?) I will be more than happy to show a spot or two. Just don't get mad if I show you a spot, and the next time you are there and I show up, if I don't pull right up next to you and talk and fish at the same time.

As far as total strangers thinking "MY HOLE, GO AWAY" BULL$#^T! Just because a person is smart enough to find a good cat hole, doesn't mean that there isn't ten people in a mile that can't or doesn't already know about that certain hole. We have a situation on one of the local lakes, where a bunch of people go out and put brushpiles out for crappie and bass. Well, if you are looking for structure or a school of crappie on your depthfinder, and come across a piece of "fishy" looking structure, what are you gonna do? I'm gonna fish it.

75 out of 100 fisherman, if asked correctly, will give up a couple pieces of info, or even a decent spot sometimes. More than likely not THE spot, but somewhere to catch a couple of fish. 

I guess what I am tryin to say, is that if you want to learn how to catch fish, Just Ask. Don't try the old "get a guide and learn all his holes" trick.


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

Well... if you're paying $400 then you might want to book a trip with Warren. I think his rates are a lot better than that, if I recall correctly, and he definitely catches fish... or will about die trying. The internet has done a lot to put people on fish that they would never have found on their own too, along with GPS.... I'm thankful I found this board and have had the mentors that I've found so far in my catfish university training... Guys like Trophycats, Catfish, NightTrain, Mudd_cat, Mudhole kid, Kutter... and several others here (my opologies for those I left out) have been patient, forthcoming and have even offered to take me out on the water (hopefully not to drown me) and have educated me far beyond what I could have learned on my own, in the short time I've been a member here. Catfish has given me some super deals on tackle & nets... and overall, I feel a lot more like I've stumbled across the family I should have had all these years... we're an odd bunch, and at times we get on one another's nerves, I'm sure, but we get along pretty well for a bunch of catmen... I'd give away the location of any places I know about, without betraying anyone else's trust of course, to these guys because I want them to be successful almost as badly as I want to succeed in catching fish myself. 
As far as this whole hole discussion, it's just shameful that some people think they can buy dozens of years worth of experience on the water for a few hundred dollars... sad part is that the ones that "steal" hole information by entering locations into their GPS probably couldn't CATCH a fish if they were on top of it... there's more to fishing than knowing a good spot. Whatever happened to things like honesty, integrity and consideration for another man's accomplishments and hard work? Dern if I know....

Tom


----------



## mudd_catt (May 22, 2004)

I will cross a line and say this Hawkeye. When they took prayer and the paddle out of the schools they took honesty integrity and a whole bunch of other desirable traits.

Having said that I will get back across the line.


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

One last thought... there's a guy that owns a country store that happens to be along the way home from work. I stop in there 3 or 4 times a week to buy a coke for the ride home, or sometimes just to talk fishin' with Ray. He's been fishing on the James river almost as long as I've been alive... maybe longer. He and his son catch a LOT of fish 50-60# in weight... Ray doesn't even fish during the summer months at all anymore... When I told him I was interested in learning about fishing for Blues on the James, he pulled out his charts and SHOWED me ALL his holes on the map.... Now, I'm sure he has a few saved up in his head over the years that aren't on the chart, but he had no reservation about telling me anything I want to know about the river, bait location and selection and hole selection.... I told him a few places I was thinking about trying, and then he showed me on the chart that my thinking was close, but not right on target. I felt good about the fact that I'm at least beginning to think about the right kinds of places for the water I fish. Did I run out and fish his holes? Nope.. wanna know why? It's because half the fun for me is learning about the fishing... the other half comes in the form of being rewarded by catching fish in places that I CHOOSE... not the ones he shared with me. Will I ever fish one of the places he showed me, YEP... but not until I learn WHY they're good places... and after I locate a few good spots that I can tell Ray about in return... 

the end


----------



## mudd_catt (May 22, 2004)

One other thing, then I am going boat shopping. If people would stop and think, if they just want to find fishing holes, a map of Pickwick lake only costs 9.95 at any local bait shop. I am sure that every other lake in the country is almost the same. Especially the TVA system. The ones that mark certain spots, most have no clue what makes a spot so good. I have a certain spot (that I will tell anybody that asks) that if you don fish it a certain way at a certain time of the year, at a specific depth, you AIN"T catching JACK. 

I can be 1 boatlength off, and might as well be at the other end of the lake. But I can still appreciate the rankle of taking someone fishing, and coming back the next time to have that person sitting on the exact same spot, cause I have had that happen. Know what I did? Pulled right up next to them, started talking, and baiting my rod at the same time. Keep in mind that this is someone that I knew well. They were about 25 feet too deep. Which is about 10 feet too far sideways. I started catching 5 fish to their 1. Needless to say, they didn't stay long OR come back. And I never had to say a cross word.


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

mudd_catt said:


> But I can still appreciate the rankle of taking someone fishing, and coming back the next time to have that person sitting on the exact same spot, cause I have had that happen. Know what I did? Pulled right up next to them, started talking, and baiting my rod at the same time. Keep in mind that this is someone that I knew well. They were about 25 feet too deep. Which is about 10 feet too far sideways. I started catching 5 fish to their 1. Needless to say, they didn't stay long OR come back. And I never had to say a cross word.


LOL... somehow that doesn't surprise me any. Good luck finding a boat...


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

*Finding your own "honeyholes"...*

Hawkeye/Mudd Catt:cannot agree more with ya'll's assessment of what is lacking in today's society and how it "trickles down"to something as simple and pure as fishing etiquette.
T-Cats:I feel ya,man...gotta be frustrating...like the idea of accepting mostly "long distance clients"...but,hey,gotta make the doughnuts,bro.
As far as building your own list of "Go To"spots:there really are just a handful of catmen(true"died in the wool")in this neck of the woods,so,I rely on my own knowledge,which,by obtaining maps,aireal photo books of the river/farms before the lake was built,and simply ridin' around"marking bottom",I retain for future use.I can count on one hand the peeps I trust to share this with...Hawk, you're one.But,like ya'll said,it pays a heck of a lot more to know what the bottom of the lake looks like,than where a boat is sittin' on it's surface!!:wink:


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

Your secrets are safe with me. One of the guys I work with insists I have never forgotten a thing in my life, but I can asure you that is not a true statement... I do remember the general location of where we caught big fish, but there's a lot of real estate in the lake to try to recall... and it was dark out that night... the nest time I fish in your neighborhood, you'll be in the boat with me  That is, if you'll be my guest...


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

Told ya,Tom...You're a "FKS" and a "FHB"...fishin' knowledge sponge/fish hungry [email protected]!!! :bounce:  .......And,yeah,I'm down for the "maiden voyage"of Hawk's Nest!!!


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

There's a chance I might go get the boat Friday... it all depends on whether I can get off work or not... I'll give you a call Thursday evening, if you'll be home. And we will not fish anyone else's holes before their time... LOL


----------



## mudd_catt (May 22, 2004)

Let's go to the chat room.


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

I don't know ''Anyone else's"holes...just the ones I've found!:an2:


----------



## Bigcat (Jul 11, 2004)

We do not have that problem here too much because someone is fishing the whole lenght of the river system ... hole or no hole.... LOL

Except on the main lake but then who can fish with pleasure boaters all around ? What? night fishing ? NO NO at least 2 or 3 people die every year from pleasure boaters running over someone at night ....

Crazy how the world has become...


----------



## mudd_catt (May 22, 2004)

What lake are you on? I want to make sure that I bypass that one. 

We have a problem every now an then with pleasure boats coming too close, but they seem to veer off a little when a pair of 2 million candlepower spotlights light their world up.


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

MuddCatt...MAN,it's scary how much me and you think alike!!!!!!:slimer:


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

Mudd Catt said

Now, a friend or close aquantaince (sp?) I will be more than happy to show a spot or two. Just don't get mad if I show you a spot, and the next time you are there and I show up, if I don't pull right up next to you and talk and fish at the same time.

I will cross a line and say this Hawkeye. When they took prayer and the paddle out of the schools they took honesty integrity and a whole bunch of other desirable traits.

You are my new hero =)


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

Yep,dat ol'MuddCatt,he seems to be the kinda feller I'd git along wit just fine!:cheers:


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

Pass the beer n chips why dont ya ... lol


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mudd_catt (May 22, 2004)

You guys just don't realize. 

Went to MY favorite hole this evening, went to catch some eatin' fish. Came back wid 14 small blues, one small channel, and believe it or not 2 LARGE sauger. Gotta go gotta clean em'


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

congrats on the freezer fillers,dude....Gaston has a load of walleyes(saugers cousin)& it ain't no better eatin' fish swimmin'IMHO.


----------



## Trophycats (Jun 6, 2004)

Yes it is amazing how many people think a guide is getting rich (doing something he loves). I am going to give a little breakdown of pay, now keep in mind this is on a average. Some days you may run your boat more than others, some days you may not break a line at all, and then other days you may break a couple in each hole.

Last year I charged $225 per day for one or two people, this year I am having to raise my rates to $250 (gas is killing me). This is the first rate increase in 5 years so hopefully clients understand, if not they can fish from the bank.

Gas per day for Boat/truck...$30.00
At least one pack of hooks...$3.00
Line? At least one spool every 2 trips..so..$4.00 per trip
Leader Material? lets just say a $1.00
Swivels? $.50
Crappie Jigs for catching skipjack..$1.00
Line for crappie poles? .50. That liine will USUALLY last a season..untill i get a client that gets a back lash and i have to cut it all off.
Oil for boat...$5.00
Propane for heater...$3.00
That comes out to a grand total of $48.00..subtract that from $225 and you have $177. Figure that my day will start at 4AM and end about 8PM, that is $12.64 per hour.
Now granted those prices do not apply everyday, but then there are days that they will far exceed that. And then there is the days that I might have to spend one of my days off and drive to the Dam to catch enough skipjack to fish for a couple of days, they are not always in there hot and heavy.

Then you have the unexpected expenses. A couple of flat trailer/truck tires.. Tuneup on the boat motor twice a season. $180 for your guides license..First Aid Classes to aquire your guides license...Pee test at least once a year (unannounced) in nashville, which is about 1 1/2 hrs from me one way. Telephone calls to clients, at least 2 calls per client. Insurance for guiding, and this is in addition to your boat insurance. New reels/rods. I am sure there are other expenses that I am forgetting, and since doing this list I am beginning to wonder why the hell i even guide.

Granted some clients give you a tip and although it is not required or even expected, let me tell you, it goes a long way.

Is it hard work? Honestly, yes it is. There are a lot of variables in this job. The stress of catching fish, if you have a client that pays $225 per day, then I am going to do everything i can to put him on a big fish. I think my dad called it, a honest days work for a honest days pay. Lets include MOTHER NATURE..she can destroy a day or 2 weeks of fishing in a blink of a eye. Twice in the last few years i have had to cancel all of my clients for a 2 week period, due to flooding. So that put me out of work for 2 weeks. Last year I blew the motor on my boat, cost $3200, and out of work for 3 weeks. Then there is the client who is never satisfied, catch a 20lber and he wants a 30lber..catch a 50lber and he wants a 60lber..sure makes for a long day.

Then there was the day that i busted my butt all day for a father and his 14 year old son from Iowa. Fished all day and not one bite. Dad was ready to call it quits and I asked him to give me one more hour. The boy got a 52lber and a 30lber..and a couple of smaller fish. At the ramp he was on the cell phone to him mom in Iowa, telling her that I would be sending pics of HIS CATS via email and they would be there in a hour or so, to make sure she looked and called him back. Yeah now i remember why i do this


----------



## catman (May 21, 2004)

Warren you da man. Hope things are well with you and that you have a good season this year.


----------



## Trophycats (Jun 6, 2004)

Bob we will find out shortly..water is dropping and temps are at 80 degrees surface...wont be long


----------



## catman (May 21, 2004)

I have only been fishin maybe 4 times since last year crazy ha. Looks like maybe ill get to go the end of this month, weather is looking good i see we got some cool nites ahead of us and that should drop temp. Might be goin for some skippys on the 19th or 20th.


----------



## Trophycats (Jun 6, 2004)

Since someone asked what kind of boat i drive..i am going to try and post a couple of pics that show the layout of my boat when geared for Trophy Cats...


----------



## catman (May 21, 2004)

Nice Hawwg warren, hows the rod holder i see the paint aint a peeled of yet.lol
Just let me know if ya need any more aluminum or stainless fabricated.


----------



## mudd_catt (May 22, 2004)

T-Cat I like dat setup, haven't thought about raisin the holder like dat. Nice Fish. I am gonna have to try the winter fishin this year, if I can pull myself out of the tree stand long enough. LOL


Train, We got a few wally's in the Waterway but nobody believed me until Fish and Game started posting about them and asking that people remember the limit (2) and not confuse them with sauger. I like catching dem on spinning equipement.


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

I'm going to build a rod holder rack like that for the back of my rig. What I'd like to know, is.... if you had to build one today (for Warren specifically but everyone is welcome to answer) would you make any changes to the one you have? Is it tall enough, too tall, wide enough, too wide? How is it attached to the deck, or is it just setting in place? I have about 50' of light guage angle iron that I can cut up and weld together. It isn't aluminum, but it will work... 

Catman, if I gave you the measurements, can you make me one out of aluminum? How expensive is it to ship something like that? 

Thanks...

P.S. Warren... that's one FAT CAT... keep the pics rollin in... YOU DA MAN


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

One thing that I like about Warrens specificly - Is that it is so secure -- I have one -- I like it , however it wobbles -- uggghh -- No problem with that - other than it gets on my nerves ..


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

I'm hoping Warren will post a picture that shows how his rod-rack is anchored to the boat... I have a few ideas, but it would help to know what has been proven to work so I don't have to reinvent the wheel here.....


----------



## catman (May 21, 2004)

It is not anchored it has a pin where the seat goes and just slides in. it has flat stock with a rod pressed in hole then a weld around it. The frame is square tubeing i believe it was 1" and the top rail is angle and attached to the bottom tube in center wher seet hole is i welded a flat stock with hole in center where i pressed bolt in that would go right into excisting seet hole then i drilled and tapped holes for rod holders. I am takeing a wild guess but i would say the rack might weigh 15 pounds give or take a few and is all aircraft aluminum. No there is no levelers on it it just slides into seet hole and sits there. you would say it is just like putting in your seet.


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

catman said:


> It is not anchored it has a pin where the seat goes and just slides in. it has flat stock with a rod pressed in hole then a weld around it.


 Oh, okay... I shouldn't have used the word "anchored"... I couldn't think of a better term.. I didn't think it was bolted, screwed or otherwise permanently fastened... Are there any leveling "feet" on the horizontal runners on the aft end of the runners? You know, like you see on a chair?


----------



## catman (May 21, 2004)

warren could tell ya how he has it anchored he might have tied down im not sure of that though.


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

The boat I'm getting has a storage hatch between the pedastal base and the transom, so I may have to build a rectangle shaped base in order to incorporate your design of putting a round stock "place-keeper" in the pedastal base. I guess I'll build a template out of wood or something before I start cutting and welding the angle iron. What height is the cross bar? It looks like it's about 3' tall. I don't know how tall Warren is, but I might like mine a little higher... like maybe 42" or so... again, I'll have to experiment...
Thanks Catman


----------



## catman (May 21, 2004)

Hawkeye i cant remember the demensions but i think it was about 38" tall. And your welcome if there is anything as far as aluminum is concerned just let me know and ill see if i can get you some stock.


----------



## Trophycats (Jun 6, 2004)

Hawk..you wont believe who i just got off the phone with...Bill..of the Bevis/Butthead crew <grin>. He wants to know if you are ok with 15/16 Oct (1st Choice) or 8/9 Oct (2nd Choice), or in Dec. Both of those dates are a friday and sat. Let me know as soon as you can.

As far as the rod holder goes..does your boat have a Hole for your back swivel seat on your rear deck? If so mine is a 3" pin welded to the bottom of the rod rack that fits in there. The rack is made the same width of my boat so when it goes in then there is very little room for wobble, however i do tie the sides to the cleats on the side of my boat with a little piece of string, that elminates all wobble. Angle iron will work great, the only drawback i had with that is...if i had a problem on the water and had to remove it, then it was a pain in the ear. As far as the height..I had it made so that when sitting down on a stool, like a camp stool ..then the rods handles would be in easy reach. I will take some more pics and send to you tomorrow..as it is dark outside already. I guarantee you that this type of rack will hold up to the biggest cat, he can load the rod and you dont have a problem with it. I had a rack made out of PVC pipe that i used before that worked great, that may be the way you want to go, since you dont have to worry about clients and them being comfy. I will try to dig up some pics of it also to give you a idea. Later Warren


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

Shoot... I don't have my calendar at home with me. I'd prefer December.... like the first week if possible... it should be cold by then, and I should be able to get off work for long enough to enjoy the trip. The soonest I can check the October dates will be Monday...

I can "see" what you're talking about in my head. I don't want to be drilling holes in fiberglass trying to put rod holders on the boat... I don't trust 'em installed that way. I'm also thinking that if I build a rod holder rack like you have, I can put vertical rod holders (pvc tubes) on the bottom of the rig to hold my rods while I'm traveling to and from fishin' holes... and a net holder.... and well, you get the idea... I sure learn a lot when I keep my mind open. I'll talk with Wild Bill "NightTrain" Neal tomorrow...


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

I'm still trying to figure out if I'm Beavis or Butthead... I'd rather be Beavis, I think... LOL


----------



## Trophycats (Jun 6, 2004)

My rods ride in the rod rack the way they are..just put the rod deeper in the holder next to the reel and no problems


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

Okay.... I didn't know that they'd be okay in the rod holders while moving the boat. I found a guy who makes a driftmaster style rod holder for a little bit less $$ 
I'm going to hit the hay... I'm beat, and I want to be well rested for my road trip to get the boat tomorrow... thanks for all the help. Did I say I was excited about getting the boat? LOL... see you guys in the AM...


----------

